# Craftsman LT8 Lawn Tractor Manual?



## craftsmanlg (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got this puppy, call me nuts but I think it is super. I have no idea how old it is but maybe some one does, and has a source for a manual.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..craftsmanlg.. If you have a model# we should be able to find you a manual...


----------



## craftsmanlg (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes sir! ... Model 502.601120 I'm guessing this tractor is 20 years plus old, thoughts? Thanks for the response. i have surfed around a bit it is very similar to the Ford LT8 perhaps Ford built them for Sears?


----------



## craftsmanlg (Jul 9, 2011)

Soory been out of towm for a while model is 502.601120 will this work?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

craftsmanlg said:


> Soory been out of towm for a while model is 502.601120 will this work?



I found a few sites on here..but it is showing your model# might be off by a number or 2.. check it real close, and see if it is different from the number above..


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you post a photo? Your tractor was built by Murray, that much I can tell you. Murray built machines were preceded by 502. in the model numbers. The LT8's and 10's that Murray built for Sears [late 1970's] were stout little lt's.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

I am also having trouble with your number, but I see that you are in Canada. Many times the Simpsons-Sears numbers do match the "regular" numbers here in the States. I do not have a cross reference for Murray.


----------



## craftsmanlg (Jul 9, 2011)

*Craftsman LT8*

Guys the number is accurate, but yup I'm in Canada and we're not very "organized" up here. The Sears company does continue to market Craftsman labeled products.
I'll get around to sending a picture, we are moving so it will be a couple of weeks.
Thanks,


----------

